

Try Topaz (Rebol inspired language) - yesbabyyes
http://www.colellachiara.com/soft/topaz/try-topaz.html

======
yesbabyyes
Here's the github[1], it compiles to javascript and runs on node.js.

Edit: Here's a presentation on the language[2].

[1] <https://github.com/giesse/Project-SnowBall> [2]
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBJHMkN9qJ4>

------
SoftwareMaven
The demo console does weird things in iCab on my iPad. First, it brings up the
print dialog; then it reloads the page. It works fine in Safari. I've never
seen anything like that happen before.

